# Power connections ?



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So I was just sitting here thinking about where I was going to connect my power wires and how many, how I was going to run the wire, size, etc. So I have a couple questions for the experienced people. First, with brass track and split jaw, copper wire and whatever connector. Is there any issues with electrolysis? I had planned on just using my regular ring connectors but soldered as apposed to crimp. But I'm not sure type of metal these little silver things are and is that an added metal difference as relates to electrolysis? Should i use a special type of connector? Next do most of you run the wires hidden under the track base or align side or what? I will probably end up with under 200 feet of track so for DC was just planning on 2 home runs, plus using multi wire sprinkler wire for switches. Eventually MAY go to air so will probably run a small conduit. Suggestions


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I first started out in G scale I ran track power.

I attached the wires to the track using two different methods 

One I use ring or spade connectors on Hillman/ Split Jaw clamps 

I just used the screw on the clamp. They were not special power clamps. 

The other way was  I used ring connectors on the screws on the bottom of the track.

The ones that hold the track to the ties. 

I do not remember any corrosion issues with theses methods. 

I think I use track power for the first 3 or 4 years when I started. 


JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used crimp on rings attached to the track with Split-Jaw joiners and LGB power clips for many years. I have not noticed any corrosion with either method. I use brass track, LGB and Aristo.

The only corrosion or electrolysis that I have noticed is on the jumper wires on the under side of some of my switches. Over the years I have had to rewire a couple of switches, AristoCraft I believe.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know JJ is in a very dry environment. 

Dunno where you live Chuck. 

I had a fair amount of track where it got hit with water several times a day. I also left the track power (DCC) on 24/7 for a while. I got electrolysis (eating away of the metal) at a number of joints where dissimilar metals met, like solder and copper, copper and stainless steel. 

The environment can have a lot to do with it. Note the wire from 5 to 6 is GONE!










Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg:

I'm in northern Virginia. The switches sit on damp ground a fair amount of time. For the most part the track connectors are above the damp ground.

Chuck

I forgot, I actually have 3 different power connections. The missing one is a crimp on eye that is held to the track with a #4 stainless steel screw Part of the rail joiners that I use (courtesy of Byron Fenton of the Denver Garden Railway Society in the 1980s). 

The LGB power connections have been in use since the early 1980s (at least 10 years in Denver and 18 years here in Virginia.

I have only use the Split Jaw connector for about 10 years here in Virginia.




























You can see that they are all in pretty good shape. 

Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember, being close to the Ocean means there is salt in the air which adds to corrosion. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For sure, although the corrosion I showed was UNDER the switch, no salt air falls there underneath. This corrosion is from the combination of power and high metal salts content in the water from the daily watering. 

You now have a conductive situation and electrolysis. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Electrolysis happens when two different metals are in contact through a conducting liquid (water with some ions in it). Power to the system doesn't matter. A battery works because of electrolysis. When you charge a battery you reverse the process (movement of the metal ions).


Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, you are talking Galvanic corrosion, not Electrolytic corrosion (electrolysis).... 

Read the 2 paragraphs on with the titles: "What is Galvanic corrosion" and what is "Electrolytic corrosion"... 

http://www.defender.com/html/zincs_info.html or check wikipedia for the definition of electrolysis, electrolysis is a situation where power is applied. You actually contradict yourself in sentences 2 and 3. "power" (current) DOES matter, THAT is how a battery works. 

In my case both were in play (did not want to get to this level of detail, but you have it backwards. 


Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. Regardless, whether there is power or not, there will be significant corrosion when our connections are sitting in damp ground when other metals are present in contact with the ground.

Chuck


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg,

With the high price of track, was the experiment in growing your own track a success or not? Did varying the amount of water affect the quality of the final product?

Just a little humour I could not pass up on.........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, well I found that with the high mineral content of our water, keeping the dissimilar metals in contact to a minimum is good... even though I use coarse ballast and it is well drained, wires under switches do not fare well. 

Heavy, solid wire, good clamps, and coating connections in liquid rubber seems to help. 

Leaving my power to the rails 24/7 was not a good idea. 

Stranded wire to connect to the rails was not good. 

Lessons learned. 

Greg


----------

